# FTP publishing the blog.



## hamaddar (Jan 5, 2009)

I have been using a blogger to write a blog. I have a site set up on one of the hostings and I plan to shift my blog to those hostings too. When i use blogger's FTP publish tool, it publishes the blog in classical view, without templates and many other features. Blogger doesn't support customized blog to be FTP published. So, that is useless for me. Does anyone know any other way to publish a blog on the ftp? Does anyone know any other GOOD package that may be uploaded on my servers to be used as a blog? please help me out with this.


----------



## zwekiel (Jan 11, 2009)

The problem with FTP updates to blogging is that they publish static HTML, not dynamic files. You might want to just cut your losses, and start a new Wordpress blog on your domain, because this is just a limitation of FTP blogging that you won't be able to get around.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

You can try that or you can try to write your blog using the strict HTML standard. It takes a little bit more work but it shouldn't be that hard.

Cheers!


----------

